# review: mesh for top of mantid container



## Alan (Mar 19, 2008)

hi all new here. just thought id get your opinion on this stuff for making screen lids in mantis containers. seems pretty good to me.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/fine-steel-filter-me...1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks alan


----------



## Gurd (Mar 19, 2008)

I have ever used metal mesh, I use either window netting or black fine netting that I get from

fine black netting

The black netting is almost transparent and makes good net cages


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 19, 2008)

I've used an old car shade in 2 of my tanks. Seems OK atm but only used a small piece to cover a drainage hole (I've used upturned, drilled aquariums as vivs)

I'd be carefull with using metal mesh. Some metaks can leach chemicals or corrode in water, that's why we never tend to use it fish tanks.

HTH

Huw


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the site. Please check out the introductions forum.

I use screen or simply fabric bought at a fabric shop.


----------



## Precious (Mar 19, 2008)

Coffee filter work very well.


----------



## Orin (Mar 20, 2008)

Precious said:


> Coffee filter work very well.


For a subadult or late instar of a decent size species to molt from? Even microscreen isn't great for heavy mantids to molt from.


----------



## Orin (Mar 20, 2008)

Alan said:


> hi all new here just thought id get you opinipn on this stuff for making screen lids in mantis containers seems pret goos to me http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/fine-steel-filter-me...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks alan


Looks like metal window screen which works fine and is likely a bit cheaper.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 21, 2008)

I've had bad luck with plastic screen, for sure. Too slippery! Metal is great, though I prefer paper towel for cost and convenience.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

i use fine fabric netting from a fabric shop.


----------



## Precious (Mar 21, 2008)

My nymphs moult from artificial stems of fern in mason jars, some fitted with platic screen, the smaller ones need coffee filters to keep their flies from escaping. They generally choose the fern to moult from. My little chlorophaea are all in one larger enclosure with the drilled, cloth lids and they choose to moult from fake flowers. I wouldn't consider coffee filters a long term solution, but it's handy for keeping many nymphs separately.


----------



## Higgi (Mar 29, 2008)

Alan said:


> hi all new here. just thought id get your opinion on this stuff for making screen lids in mantis containers. seems pretty good to me.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/fine-steel-filter-me...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks alan


Hi Alan,

I bought some of this stuff, not bad for larger specimens, however no use for keeping in fruitflys or small cricks (hatchling or 1st instar).

I would go with something else.

Higgi.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 5, 2008)

That's quite expensive...

Be careful with steel. Yes, it can rust so you don't ever want it wet. I think aluminum does better. Anyway, I don't recommend metal because I think cloth/fabric works a lot better. It's easy to replace, cheap, light, flexible, and gaps are usually finer. Good luck!


----------

